# Jindy w/end 26 May or 2 June



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Kim

You can put me down as tentative at this stage for the 2nd June. Depends mainly on the leave pass (being so close to Forster) and of course if the comp starts that weekend (looks like it should).

Def keen, and the wife might even come down........

Ash


----------

